# Sedona



## two2go (Jul 3, 2009)

We are wintering in Sun City West AZ this year and one thing we are considering is exhancing our Canadian TS for a week into Sedona. 

We are going to be in AZ from November to March and we are considering a week in Sedona during our winter away from Canada. We of course would like to travel the south rim of the Grand Canyon, explore Canyon De Chelley, Oak Creek Canyon and other places that you may know of. I am sort of considering Christmas week as we will be away from our family and friends but since I am asking your advice what would your suggestions be?  

As owners at  Fairmont Vacation Villas in Canada we can exchange via II Does anyone have any feed back on the following:  Hyatt Piñon Pointe, Premiere Vacation Club and Sedona Vacation Club at Los Abrigados Resort and Spa, Premiere Vacation Club at Bell Rock, Premiere Vacation Club at The Inn at Los Abrigados, The Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort, Sedona Springs Resort, Sedona Summit, Villas at Poco Diablo, Villas of Sedona. 

I appreciate any feedback you can provide. Thanks in Advance Pat


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 3, 2009)

I haven't seen all of these, but I can say that Sedona Springs is very nice.
HUGE units if you get a 2 bedroom and like to have a lot of space....
The Ridge is a bit out of town, so if you want to be in Sedona, I would not stay there. But it is very nice as well.  I have some friends that just got back from Sedona Summit & loved it.  Hard to go wrong in Sedona, I think!
Deb


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jul 3, 2009)

*Sedona Summit*

Greetings !

November to March in AZ ???
Okay... l'm already jealous !!!  

We stayed at the _Sedona Summit_ and absolutely LOVED it !!!
It's just outside "downtown" Sedona (barely 5-minute drive) up on a hill.
Even our 1-bdrm unit, had its own washer and dryer units.
BBQ Grills are close to the units.

Definitely recommend having breakfast at the _Coffee Pot_ restaurant.
Their menu features over 100 different omelets, plus pancakes, etc.

Take at least one jeep tour, but do a lot on your own.

In addition to the South Rim (which may be closed in case of heavy snow), 
visit _Painted Desert_ and _Petrified Nat'l Forest_.
They're adjacent to each other.
Start early in the AM cause it's a 3-hour drive and you'll want to spend a lot of time there.

Have Fun !!!!


----------



## Red Rox (Jul 3, 2009)

All of the TS resorts you mention in Sedona are nicer than the average resort elsewhere. Competition in the local market pretty much drives that. My last choice would be Poco Diablo. 
Contrary to the above reply, the Grand Canyon NP at the South Rim NEVER closes. The North Rim does close from mid October until early May.
There are many places that you can visit on day trips from Sedona. Canyon de Chelly is NOT one of them. The drive to get there takes about 5 hours and you need a minimum half day there to even see the canyon from above. You really need to book a half day inner canyon tour to make it worthwhile. Plan to spend a night in Chinle if you want to visit CdeC. And while the GCNP SR is doable as a day trip from Sedona, I always recommend an overnight stay there too.


----------



## derb (Jul 4, 2009)

As a tug member, why not check out the review section.

I would scratch off Diablos and Premier at Bell Rock.  I like the Ridge and love the 8 mile drive to Sedona downtown.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 4, 2009)

two2go said:


> We are wintering in Sun City West AZ this year and one thing we are considering is exhancing our Canadian TS for a week into Sedona.
> 
> We are going to be in AZ from November to March and we are considering a week in Sedona during our winter away from Canada. We of course would like to travel the south rim of the Grand Canyon, explore Canyon De Chelley, Oak Creek Canyon and other places that you may know of. I am sort of considering Christmas week as we will be away from our family and friends but since I am asking your advice what would your suggestions be?
> 
> ...



Agree to forget Poco Diablo and Bell Rock.  Los Abrigados has beautiful grounds and a wonderful fully staffed spa with classes.  However the one bedroom units have a VERY small 'kitchen' -- like a hotel's with small sink and small refrigerator.  It is located in the heart of Sedona with alot of restaurants within walking distance.  Be sure the roads have been finished -- if you stay at one of the out of the downtown areas.  They were a mess when we were there last October.


----------



## Lee B (Jul 4, 2009)

two2go said:


> Hyatt Piñon Pointe, Premiere Vacation Club and Sedona Vacation Club at Los Abrigados Resort and Spa, Premiere Vacation Club at Bell Rock, Premiere Vacation Club at The Inn at Los Abrigados, The Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort, Sedona Springs Resort, Sedona Summit, Villas at Poco Diablo, Villas of Sedona.



I think that Los Abrigados has the best location of the ones you mentioned.  Its ground has history (e.g. where the founding Schneblys first lived) and near to shopping and restaurants and a doable walk to downtown, although I drove it.

Sedona Springs is modern and lovely and many units have good views of the red rocks.  Takes a short drive to downtown but has some shopping and eating w/in walking distance.  Villas of Sedona is next door to Springs and a little older, but ought to be okay too.

Hyatt has good reviews but is out of site from the main road and I never went there to snoop.

Sedona will be warmer than Flagstaff, but still you will need layers that time of year.  You will have no problem spending money, but lots of activities are free or inexpensive.  Drive towards Flagstaff as far as the Dairy Queen (at least) to browse the Indian vendors' wares and enjoy conversation with them.  The DQ itself has a good selection of affordable souvenirs too.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 4, 2009)

Weather forecast ?  for that time period any favorites


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 4, 2009)

Christmas in Sedona?  Brrrrr!  I'm Phoenician!  But you're Canadian!  What do you care!  

I'd prefer Sedona in November (earlier the better) to see if you can catch some of the changing leaves.  Or Feb/March.  Not so nippy to be out and about enjoying the sights.

We've stayed at Sedona Summit and really liked the location since it wasn't too far from restaurants and stuff.  The 1 bedroom was very comfrotable.  We also enjoyed the Coffee Pot, and the Javelina Cantina had the very best chimichanga I've ever had (and I've been trying to find another like it here in town ever since!)!


----------



## applegirl (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh, Sedona is so pretty, you will really enjoy it!

I agree with Red Rox, that doing the GNP as a day trip is a bit much.  If you stay at least one night, prefereable two, then you can spend the whole day and not have to worry about a long drive.  Williams, AZ is a 45 minutes drive from the canyon and will have lots of great priced hotels.  Tusayan (sp?) is very close to the canyon entrance and will be more expensive with few dining options, but is very convenient.

Have fun!

Janna


----------



## Red Rox (Jul 5, 2009)

<the Javelina Cantina had the very best chimichanga I've ever had (and I've been trying to find another like it here in town ever since!)! >

The Javalina Cantina serves mediocre mexican food on big platters, along with oversize watered down margaritas. Sorry, but if you want better mexican food in Sedona, pick almost any other restaurant in town. Even Taco Bell can compete. Just stay away from Oxaca. I don't know anyone who's ever been there twice. Best mexican food in Sedona is at Elote Cafe. it is also noted as one of the best places to eat in Arizona. So put that one on your list.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 5, 2009)

Red Rox said:


> <the Javelina Cantina had the very best chimichanga I've ever had (and I've been trying to find another like it here in town ever since!)! >
> 
> The Javalina Cantina serves mediocre mexican food on big platters, along with oversize watered down margaritas. Sorry, but if you want better mexican food in Sedona, pick almost any other restaurant in town. Even Taco Bell can compete. Just stay away from Oxaca. I don't know anyone who's ever been there twice. Best mexican food in Sedona is at Elote Cafe. it is also noted as one of the best places to eat in Arizona. So put that one on your list.



I only ate there once, so I can't compare the rest of their menu, but that chimi was yummy!  I'll put Elote Cafe on my list for next time!


----------



## Red Rox (Jul 5, 2009)

Julie, please do plan to eat there when you come back. If it's not as good as I say it is, I'll buy your dinner! Didn't mean to sound offensive, but Sedona has so may great [places to eat, I hate to see folks miss out on the best options.


----------



## kkelley (Jul 6, 2009)

two2go said:


> We are wintering in Sun City West AZ this year and one thing we are considering is exhancing our Canadian TS for a week into Sedona.
> 
> We are going to be in AZ from November to March and we are considering a week in Sedona during our winter away from Canada. We of course would like to travel the south rim of the Grand Canyon, explore Canyon De Chelley, Oak Creek Canyon and other places that you may know of. I am sort of considering Christmas week as we will be away from our family and friends but since I am asking your advice what would your suggestions be?
> 
> ...



I've stayed at Sedona Springs, The Ridge, the Summit and Abrigados and think you would be fine at any of them, the others I just don't know about. Poco Diablo is supposed to be older.

Abrigados is the most centrally located, but I don't think that should be a concern as I am sure you will have a car. The weather will at least be warmer than Canada and cooler than Phoenix, but usually a light jacket will get you through the days. 

I'd second arranging a night for your trip to Grand Canyon, especially if you want to tour the rim and spend time really seeing the park, otherwise you will feel rushed and the drive back to Sedona will be tiring.


----------



## derb (Jul 7, 2009)

If you decide on the Ridge, know that the 7 or so miles from there to downtown Sedona is considered by some "travel experts" as the 8th most scenic drive in America.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jul 7, 2009)

derb said:


> If you decide on the Ridge, know that the 7 or so miles from there to downtown Sedona is considered by some "travel experts" as the 8th most scenic drive in America.



Amen !!!

Don't understand why some are so concerned about being right smack dab in "downtown"


----------



## Red Rox (Jul 7, 2009)

Doug.Kaya said:


> Amen !!!
> 
> Don't understand why some are so concerned about being right smack dab in "downtown"



Even funnier since there is no downtown in Sedona. The business district there is officially known as Uptown. Some folks figure that they're going to want to walk to places. The fact is that most of what you will see and do in Sedona will involve using your car. You don't have to drive far, but you will drive to trail heads, parks and attractions.:rofl:


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jul 7, 2009)

Red Rox said:


> Even funnier since there is no downtown in Sedona. The business district there is officially known as Uptown. Some folks figure that they're going to want to walk to places. The fact is that most of what you will see and do in Sedona will involve using your car. You don't have to drive far, but you will drive to trail heads, parks and attractions.:rofl:



The first time we visited the area, circa 1987, we arrived via Prescott,
as opposed to the more traditional route, via I-17.
Drove into "West Sedona" and didn't see anything "impressive".
Kept driving and *voila* *Red* Rock Country !!!

The place sure changed a lot since the late '80s, but the landscape still impresses !!!


----------



## JBMiles (Jul 7, 2009)

_Message deleted--ads are not permitted on this forum.  Check out TUG Marketplace for ads._


----------



## two2go (Jul 8, 2009)

*Thanks for the Sedona Information*

Hello Everyone. 
I want to say thank you to all for you input. You have all help us immensely from places to stay, to suggestions on where to eat and travel time frames. If we are fortunate enough to do this trip I will be sure to post a trip log for you. 

In the mean time thanks again and happy travels. 

Pat 
ps Not only are we from Canada but we are from the Canadian Prairies which can be super cold in the winter, and yes we are feel very blessed to be able to winter this year in AZ.


----------



## happymum (Jul 8, 2009)

two2go said:


> Hello Everyone.
> I want to say thank you to all for you input. You have all help us immensely from places to stay, to suggestions on where to eat and travel time frames. If we are fortunate enough to do this trip I will be sure to post a trip log for you.
> 
> In the mean time thanks again and happy travels.
> ...



Pat, we are also from the Prairies and love Sedona so much that we went down for the Remembrance Day weekend last year. I ended up flying the milk run (Regina-Wpg.-Chicago-Denver-Phoenix), and still felt that it was worth it for 3 perfect days!


----------



## gravityrules (Jul 15, 2009)

*just back from a week at Bell Rock Inn*

Our 2BR unit at Bell Rock Inn was exceptionally nice and we enjoyed the location in the Village of Oak Creek.  The view of Bell Rock from our balcony was fantastic.  There were no 'resort activities' if that's a consideration, but we put the nice pool just outside our unit to good use.   I think many of the negative/mixed reviews of this TS are based on the older hotel sized suites and perhaps some of the 1 BR units.


----------

